# Metro 2033



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2010)

For anyone thinking of picking this up, I can highly recommend it.  From what Ive seen so far, your mainly trapped underground because the surface is full of mutants.  It looks/plays a lot like Fallout 3, but graphically far better (Im playing the 360 version which looks great, but Im sure it would look amazing on a good PC) and is a kind of RPG/FPS 'Survival Horror' (which equals WIN in my books  )

I dont want to reveal too much of what Ive seen so far because it would spoil it for others.  But, I just teamed up with another Russian guy to raid a camp of bandits and before that I was travelling on a mine kart that was attacked by hordes of dog-like beasts 

From what Ive seen so far, the game has some really nice touches to it.  For one, I like the way your objective pointer is a clipboard with a compass attached to it and to view this in the dark you can use your lighter, and the way you use AMMO as currancy is pretty cool.  Military Grade ammo (pre-war ammo that was made before the remaining humans were forced underground) is worth more then 'dirty' ammo (post-war ammo, made underground by hand).....so when your firing at enemies using the Military Grade stuff, you are literally 'shooting money' 

Im pretty sure that this is going to be a hit


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 14, 2010)

precisely handloaded ammo > cheap GI surplus


----------



## TVman (Mar 14, 2010)

screen shots or it didnt happen


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 14, 2010)

TVman said:


> screen shots or it didnt happen



PAL version is out. Ask your Swedish friends.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2010)

TVman said:


> screen shots or it didnt happen



LOL, I did make a little 2 minute vid to wet your appetites   I will upload it now.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have it preloaded on Steam, just waiting for the 16th for it's release.

Hope it runs decently.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

so is it a linear or free-roaming game?

FPS or RPG?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

i wil wait for review to wait to buy,hope this turns out too be all the hype


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 14, 2010)

With Fallout New Vegas and (possibly) The Elder Scrolls V coming this year, I think I'll pass!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so is it a linear or free-roaming game?
> 
> FPS or RPG?



Too early for me to say really.  But by the looks of it its free-roaming because I can walk around and choose what mission to do etc.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn, I was hoping this game wouldnt be like Fallout 3, oh well!


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

*sigh* another 50 bucks...but wait...do i have to...i have bc2....ugh....*MUST FIGHT URGE TO BUY GAMES*


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2010)

Heres a vid I took: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1APye70Z-o  (no spoilers, just to show you how nice the GFX are)


----------



## MadClown (Mar 15, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Heres a vid I took: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1APye70Z-o  (no spoilers, just to show you how nice the GFX are)



put a sock in that kids mouth!  haha jk


----------



## douglatins (Mar 15, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> With Fallout New Vegas and (possibly) *The Elder Scrolls V* coming this year, I think I'll pass!



WHAT??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 15, 2010)

been hearing about this game ,thats good, and if it is similar in some ways to fallout3 ,ahhhh, the joy it will bring to many


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 15, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> With Fallout New Vegas and (possibly) The Elder Scrolls V coming this year, I think I'll pass!



Well considering that vegas isn't going to be released until the end of the year barring its not pushed back and the fact that V isn't even confirmed to exist and has no release window inside the next 10 years currently you have fun missing out on what looks to be a good game while you wait months on end


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 15, 2010)

MadClown said:


> put a sock in that kids mouth!  haha jk



LOL, yeah, I forgot to mention my 2 year old doing her 'monster' impression in the background


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2010)

No Elder Scrolls this year. Sorry, but it's true. Anyone "play" this game yet? I really, really hoping this game is good. It looks great!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> No Elder Scrolls this year. Sorry, but it's true. Anyone "play" this game yet? I really, really hoping this game is good. It looks great!



Yep, Im 'playing' it and its


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

Everyone is talking about how great this game is supposed to be visually. Personally I think that is code for the game having bad code.
Just like Crysis. While Crysis did look good don't get me wrong.... I can think of a tone of games IMO that look better and are better coded and less taxing. 
I have seen some of the screen shots and personally.... while they look good.... they aren't really all that impressive. 
They kind of remind me of the screen shots from AVP recently. While AVP looked very good and was supposed to have the defining visuals that separated PC from Console's......I think Metro 2033 will also have something in common with AVP. 
All that they are saying about it is just hype! 
I have a feeling that one of the reasons they listed the specs so high to be able to play it.... is because they are using that as a selling ploy to get gamers to buy the game as well as to get people to buy Nvidia cards!
I also think on a side note that PC graphics have passed up Console graphics along time ago!

But with all that said and off my chest. It looks like a great game. I like the idea of the story. And if it doesn't turn out to be a poorly written piece of crap.... I will probably buy it. All I would have to do then is bight my tongue during all the Nvidia advertisements! 

Or maybe I am just getting upset for no reason about the tactics used with this game. That's probably it 

Although from this video my suspicions seemed to be realized with the crappy coding part..... doesn't it seem to be a little choppy there?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_G9deuCBvs


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm guessing you've not played Crysis yourself then?

The level of shit going on is insane.

Its all in real time too.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 15, 2010)

Been looking forward to this game for nearly 4 years . . . Prior to the beginning of this year, I was starting to assume this was going to be vaporware (much like DNF).

Either way, I'm hoping I can find a copy tomorrow by the time I get off work . . . PC games don't tend to sell too fast at our local stores, although, STALKER:CoP sold out everywhere within only a couple of days (which shocked the hell outta me).


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm guessing you've not played Crysis yourself then?
> 
> The level of shit going on is insane.
> 
> Its all in real time too.



I own all 3 games..... If you include Crysis wars a game by it's self. I'm not going to defend mo opinion on it..... It's just what I believe.

But I know I am not alone in this opinion. I know there has been several posts across the net on how crappy Crysis is coded. 

I did't say I didn't like to play the game.... and yeah if you did notice I said the game looks good. But I also said it didn't look as good as most people said it did.

But I do have great anticipation for Crysis 2.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

Where you talking about metro2033 when you referred to seeing screen shots then?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, Im 'playing' it and its



You said the same thing about FFXIII and now you think FXIII is Satan.


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2010)

I find it mildly disturbing that Nvidia is plastered all over the system specs. Hopefully the game will work with ATi at all, I don't see ATi printed even in the minimum specs.  It's a shame no one will be able to run this game at "optimum specs" when it's released as the graphics cards they are saying you will need don't exist in the retail market.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Where you talking about metro2033 when you referred to seeing screen shots then?



Yes I was..... maybe I didn't write that as clear as I could have.



> I find it mildly disturbing that Nvidia is plastered all over the system specs. Hopefully the game will work with ATi at all, I don't see ATi printed even in the minimum specs. It's a shame no one will be able to run this game at "optimum specs" when it's released as the graphics cards they are saying you will need don't exist in the retail market.
> __________________



That's another thing I think that is really getting to me about this game. Maybe that is why I am so crabby about the game then.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> You said the same thing about FFXIII and now you think FXIII is Satan.



LOL, I did and I think its the first time Ive had to eat my words (about a game that is).  Trust me, Metro 2033 is really good, unlike FFXIII that has about an hour of 'goodness', until you realise that you will be doing another 39 hours of the sh!t


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I did and I think its the first time Ive had to eat my words (about a game that is).  Trust me, Metro 2033 is really good, unlike FFXIII that has about an hour of 'goodness', until you realise that you will be doing another 39 hours of the sh!t



Has anyone here played it for the PC yet? How does it run on DX11 with a 5870?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd like to know what the image quality is going to be like on a 5770 - looking forward to this game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd like to know what the image quality is going to be like on a 5770 - looking forward to this game.



If the 360 version is anything to go by, it should look stunning on the 5770


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> If the 360 version is anything to go by, it should look stunning on the 5770



I look forward to screenies from people.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I look forward to screenies from people.



Jesus, your like a fucking Ninja on that keyboard 

All I can offer is 360 pics/footage, sorry


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2010)

I watched your video, I was impressed by your daughter's "monster noises" more than the game tbh. Actually creeped me out a little.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I watched your video, I was impressed by your daughter's "monster noises" more than the game tbh. Actually creeped me out a little.



LOL, yeah, she sounds like something out of the Exorcist 

But, she does have a cute side aswell lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbwDmGK0LI8


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope her music tastes change.

Jedwood? 

>.<

Still at least they are meeting their target audience.

Back on topic - I didn't think this game was released until the 19th but I did see it in ASDA for sale. Does anyone have this on the PC yet with a 5k series card?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I hope her music tastes change.
> 
> Jedwood?
> 
> ...



LOL, dont worry, shes likes EVERYTHING   You should see her headbang! 

I think your right, but some stores do release games slightly early


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

Innocent - whenever I can get my hands on some new hardware, I can tell ya 


Just picked up a PC copy today - currently installing.

You want to hear some BS, though?  You _have_ to install Steam to install the game, and if you don't have a Steam account, you have to create one.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

This game needs a lot of grunt to play at max settings. It looks absolutely amazing though. I'm currently uploading a 1080p video to YouTube. With both my cards at 875/1200, CPU at 3.8ghz I'm getting around 38 fps average max settings 1920x1200


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> This game needs a lot of grunt to play at max settings. It looks absolutely amazing though. I'm currently uploading a 1080p video to YouTube. With both my cards at 875/1200, CPU at 3.8ghz I'm getting around 38 fps average max settings 1920x1200



Sounds about on par with the system hit of STALKER:CoP . . . I can confirm that in a bit


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

Linky. If you click the link close to the time of this post it is most likely still processing.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IesifUcV6Fo*


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 17, 2010)

Plays nicely for me on High. (playing at 1440x900 helps)

It does stutter at times though. But so far its been great and it looks fantastic.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

Been having one hell of a time getting it installed . . .

Started with the installer not finding vcredist.msi, and having to go through those usual hoops to fix a broken MS C++ installation . . .

Steam didn't want to update after the install . . .

Attempting to start the game brings up a D3D11 installtion, which can't find a WIN update . . .

Can't manually install the update package as the MS installers claim my system does not need to be updated . . .

Tried to un-install what all has been installed . . . now it doesn't want to install at all . . .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2010)

So, how's this game rate on the creepy scale?  Also, is it open like Fallout 3 (I didn't catch if that was answered or not)?


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally got it running . . . after nearly 2.5 hours of installation headaches :shadedshu

Little ticked - I'm forced to run in DX9 ATM . . . will need to figure out why I can't run DX10.

Otherwise, the game is visually amazing, even under DX9 render


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 17, 2010)

Possible to run it with C2D 2.4Ghz and GTS 250 1GB ? at 1440X900


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

It probably runs in 9 or 11, just a hunch no real idea.


By the estimated settings I could run the game at ploz?



Free love to whom ever tells me first lol


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 17, 2010)

I might pick this game up on steam but doesn't come out in just under 3 days which sux but it will give me more time to think about buying it and see what others say about the game, plus I have to finish FFXIII anyways.

I wonder how the performance will be with a high end system!

Erocker, are you recording with fraps in that video?


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Erocker, are you recording with fraps in that video?



Avivo, H.264 25mbps bitrate

That is with 2 5850's 875/1200 PII 965 3.8ghz all max settings DX11 w/ AAA.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Finally got it running . . . after nearly 2.5 hours of installation headaches :shadedshu
> 
> Little ticked - I'm forced to run in DX9 ATM . . . will need to figure out why I can't run DX10.
> 
> Otherwise, the game is visually amazing, even under DX9 render



Balls!



Keep us posted if you figure out why you're unable to play DX10.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Balls!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted if you figure out why you're unable to play DX10.





Will do - won't be until after I get home from work today, though.

TBH, I think it has to do with my OS installation - I never got off my arse to remove Vista SP2 RC and install the final SP2 release . . . so, because of that, I was never able to install the Vista Platform Update (which includes DX11 support, amoung other things).

I think that is what's keeping the game from running the D3D11 update, which (I get the feeling) will allow me to run DX10.

Anyhow, will report back later!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2010)

That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 17, 2010)

im downloading this game currently its at 48% dam steam is download at the speed of suck....anyhow ill post if it runz in dx11 for me....if not i shall burn my computer and dance until it rains! ah yes


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That makes a lot of sense.




Yeah, it does - and it wouldn't surprise me if removing SP2 RC and installing SP2 + Platform Update fixes the issue.  I guess this headache is what I get for being lazy 


I can say this much, though - in DX9 mode, with my hardware, the game runs smooth as butter maxed out at 1920x1200.  I get the impression the game isn't as "unoptimized" as everyone thought it would be . . . but, we'll see how DX10 goes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to wait until fuggin' Friday before I get this game.

>.<


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 17, 2010)

Tacos and this game make a great combo


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't have the internet at my flat, I hopefully get a phone-line tomorrow. I just moved out y'see.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm stoked to play this game, but I've got so many others on my list to finish first.  Hopefully Steam will offer a discount on it at some point and I'll pick it up.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 17, 2010)

Game kicks major arse ..very good play especially as I recently watched The Road movie..if u liked STALKER and Fallout 3 pick this up also  Metro 2033 recommended by me !


----------



## KainXS (Mar 17, 2010)

its like stalker in a world like fallout, works for me


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 17, 2010)

I knew you guys would love it


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I knew you guys would love it



I do. I wish it would run better, but there is no game that looks as good as this. Just watching people move around looks cool. I'm hoping these 10.3a drivers do something good for the game. Unfortunately I have to sit here a work for the rest of the day just thinking about it.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 17, 2010)

No problems running it on xbox360 and Optoma HD700x with 80" screen


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> I do. I wish it would run better, but there is no game that looks as good as this. Just watching people move around looks cool. I'm hoping these 10.3a drivers do something good for the game. Unfortunately I have to sit here a work for the rest of the day just thinking about it.



I'm about to f'off home and I know as soon as I do, they'll friggin' release the 10.3a set. However, I can't get the game until Friday so it's not a big issue I suppose.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 17, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Innocent - whenever I can get my hands on some new hardware, I can tell ya
> 
> 
> Just picked up a PC copy today - currently installing.
> ...



O NO not another TW..  It still installs of DVD though right and not like TW were having the DVD was so pointless ?.




erocker said:


> Linky. If you click the link close to the time of this post it is most likely still processing.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IesifUcV6Fo*



 Very nice, wow looks like it has what i liked about Stalker in fact it seems like it a lot  the old worn out rusty dark.  Not many games get that feeling.




erocker said:


> I find it mildly disturbing that Nvidia is plastered all over the system specs. Hopefully the game will work with ATi at all, I don't see ATi printed even in the minimum specs.  It's a shame no one will be able to run this game at "optimum specs" when it's released as the graphics cards they are saying you will need don't exist in the retail market.



Well that pretty much explains why there is not ATI cards listed in the specs lol.  But makes me think they have a 470\480 to know this game runs there game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2010)

Saakki said:


> Game kicks major arse ..very good play especially as I recently watched The Road movie..if u liked STALKER and Fallout 3 pick this up also  Metro 2033 recommended by me !


Love 'em both.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Well that pretty much explains why there is not ATI cards listed in the specs lol.  But makes me think they have a 470\480 to know this game runs there game.



Well, I can play just fine with my ATi cards. If the new Nvidia cards work great with this game, we would of seen it already. Maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt it. Anyways, I'm hoping these new drivers coming out today do something for the better...


----------



## Saakki (Mar 17, 2010)

will try this out later with 4890 and see how it goes  btw people just to remind you.. bit off topic butwatch also original STALKER movie  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079944/ ..its long..but its weirdly good


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I knew you guys would love it



Yeah, some of us have been waiting on this title for a few years now - I had started to assume it would be vaporware 



AsRock said:


> O NO not another TW..  It still installs of DVD though right and not like TW were having the DVD was so pointless ?.



It still installs off the DVD - that was actually how I had finally gotten it to run, via launching the game through the "backdoor" of the Steam directory.


Game is quite good, actually - I have a few small gripes (lack of head bobbing, footstep sounds), but nothing major.

Atmosphere is awesome, too - it's a nice mix of STALKER and Fallout (more the atmo of the original FO1/FO2).

Can't say there's anything "creepy" . . . I'm not one much to be un-nerved by games (TBH, only moments I can recall within the last 10 years was one point in STALKER:CoP, and the whole Shalebridge Cradle in Thiefeadly Shadows).

Although, if you were un-nerved AT ALL by your first run through of FEAR, Doom3, FEAR2, STALKER:SoC . . . there will probably be some moments in Metro that will quickly get under your skin.

I love the lighting, and the lack thereof . . . there've been quite a few times where I never even noticed some of the mutants until they were right on top of me . . . you can see clearly, but at the same time you can't.  Pretty neat.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 17, 2010)

*Call of Cthulu* gave me THE creeps


----------



## AsRock (Mar 17, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Yeah, some of us have been waiting on this title for a few years now - I had started to assume it would be vaporware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 17, 2010)

wierd, my game keeps crashing on launch, the error is something about nvidiaphsyiclauncher or some shit...*sigh*


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 17, 2010)

AsRock said:


> imperialreign said:
> 
> 
> > Violence blood and moments of getting under the skin sounds good  .. I tend to take my time though game's even did with FEAR after all whats the rush to finish right .  Which is why i did not get fear 2 as it was not the same at all.
> ...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 17, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> wierd, my game keeps crashing on launch, the error is something about nvidiaphsyiclauncher or some shit...*sigh*
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100317/116.jpg



Maybe a driver issue ?.  Sorry i did find it kinda ironic though due to the recommended system requirements.  My sad humor might just bite me in the ass soon as i'm downloading it now and i have a ATI card lol. ( which it did LMFAO )

Just reboot your computer.



imperialreign said:


> There've been some typical "knew it was coming moments," but these scripted events are done a lot better than with most other FPS - kinda hard to describe, it makes the environment and atmosphere seem more "real."
> 
> Anyhow, regarding the DX10 issue I was having . . . yeah, installing the correct SP2 and Platform update fixed my problem.



Kinda looking forward in trying  it tonight just that i have others to play too lol.

Well glad ya sorted ya issues out with it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 17, 2010)

Why is it that i can set DX10 in this game with my 4870 and Windows 7?, i thought Windows 7 was only DX9 and DX11 capable.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Why is it that i can set DX10 in this game with my 4870 and Windows 7?, i thought Windows 7 was only DX9 and DX11 capable.



Nope! It's DirectX 10 compatible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2010)

Saakki said:


> *Call of Cthulu* gave me THE creeps


I hope I don't get paralyzed with fear like I didn in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky.   What was creepy about it?




Marineborn said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100317/116.jpg


Update PhysX here.  Even on ATI/AMD cards, you still need PhysX if the game requires it (and it does or it wouldn't produce that error).


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2010)

Game plays near perfect so far.  Wish i could turn down the shadows just a little bit though as there is some places i get little slow downs but thats it.  

Got it on 1920x1080 Very High AAA + 4AF but missed ( if one ) a custom button


BTW is AAA higher than MSAA ?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

rebootingh did the job, it started up just fine asrock, no need to update the physx drivers, whats funny is the physx drivers that came with the game are newer then the ones on the website, lol, but its working now


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> rebootingh did the job, it started up just fine asrock, no need to update the physx drivers, whats funny is the physx drivers that came with the game are newer then the ones on the website, lol, but its working now



physX has this wonderful thing where the game version and installed versions have to match - for an example, your game might need physX 1.5 (made up number), so you install that with the game. you then look in the folder and find out you have 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5, 1.5a and so on...

makes for great compatibility issues when every game uses its own unique version of PhysX >.<


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

lol well it worked until i put it in dx11 then it asked me to restart the game no itll just keep crashing constantly, like itll sit my my taskbar itll try to open the screen with flash black a couple times close back down into my taskbar! UGH!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> lol well it worked until i put it in dx11 then it asked me to restart the game no itll just keep crashing constantly, like itll sit my my taskbar itll try to open the screen with flash black a couple times close back down into my taskbar! UGH!



thats because your cat eyes arent DX11, duh


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

lol@mussels, shut up , nah apaprently i just had to restart my whole computer now it works. instead of the game. lol


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

wtf i just wanna play, but this game is like NOOOOO! if you use a ati card your gonna have to work to play it. FUCK! not its making my display driver stop responding....YA KNOW WHAT! lol


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!
This is unreal!
Visuals are stunning!
Reminds me of STALKER!
Even have stalkers in the game haha!

I like!!!!!!!!!!

I am running it on 1680x1050 on High settings.
I do get FPS drops every now and then which is bothering me...
Why can't you manually change them??
I have NO AA on?? I can't move the slider????

I thought my GPU would be enough for this on High!!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you guys think it will run max settings on my system at 1920x1080p?


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Do you guys think it will run max settings on my system at 1920x1080p?



I'm running two overclocked 5850's to achieve about 45fps (with new 10.3a drivers) I don't think a single 5870 will do it. Some features will have to be turned down.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm running two overclocked 5850's to achieve about 45fps (with new 10.3a drivers) I don't think a single 5870 will do it. Some features will have to be turned down.



Ok no worries, I thought I wouldn't be able too. Have you noticed any improvements in those 10.3a drivers, just wondering cause I just bought the game on steam, about to install it, surprisingly its only a 4.2gig game, unless steam isn't showing the right amount oh biggy!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Mar 18, 2010)

Any Chances of me running the game at 1440X900 with C2D 2.4 ghz , 2GB DDR RAM , GTS 250 1GB DDR3


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Any Chances of me running the game at 1440X900 with C2D 2.4 ghz , 2GB DDR RAM , GTS 250 1GB DDR3



running, yes. on max settings? not a chance.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm running two overclocked 5850's to achieve about 45fps (with new 10.3a drivers) I don't think a single 5870 will do it. Some features will have to be turned down.



yeah ill second him on that im running 2 5850
's overclockjed and im acheiving a little lower with the 10.2 cats about 42-47 with dx11 max all aa and very high settings


----------



## Saakki (Mar 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I hope I don't get paralyzed with fear like I didn in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky.   What was creepy about it?
> 
> 
> The hell ..Call of Cthulu was the most frightening game for me..its a bit old atm but hasn lost it touch imo..still if I was bit younger, I would definately piss my pants..STALKERs and FEARs are not comparable .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNUeDhRYDNk
> ...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

just took some pics


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 18, 2010)

TVman said:


> screen shots or it didnt happen



there is many movies in youtube


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

I have just had a 2hr play through and so far Im really enjoying it, I do get slow downs and weird jittering sometimes which is annoying but what can you do and I have not seen graphic detail like this before, it looks amazing(eat shit crysis)


----------



## TVman (Mar 18, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> there is many movies in youtube



dude that was posted mad long ago

anyway i got the game the visuals are stunning in even medium settings but it runs like crap on my PC AND it is mad hard  (have to wait for trainers)


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

TVman said:


> dude that was posted mad long ago
> 
> anyway i got the game the visuals are stunning in even medium settings but it runs like crap on my PC AND it is mad hard  (have to wait for trainers)



ah that sux man, yeah the game is a beast, its hella hard i keep trying to take over this camp where bourbon gets captures and keep getting wrecked lol


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 18, 2010)

DX10 put a bit more of a hit on my system, compared to DX9 - still maintaining above 45-50FPS on average.  I had to lower AA from MSAAx4 to keep running at 1920x1200 and keep everything smooth (had very slight stuttering) . . . boo hoo  

The additional effects, though, of DX10 are nice - the volumetric smoke, for example, is quite heavy in this game.  Pretty cool to fire your weapon, and watch the weapon smoke disperse from firing.

I'll again state that I don't think this title is anywhere near as un-optimized as many thought it would be.




Marineborn said:


> ah that sux man, yeah the game is a beast, its hella hard i keep trying to take over this camp where bourbon gets captures and keep getting wrecked lol




I can give you a couple of pointers, if need be


----------



## Easo (Mar 18, 2010)

Game is heavy graphical wise, but yes, IMHO Crysis HAS FALLEN as the best looking game...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> DX10 put a bit more of a hit on my system, compared to DX9 - still maintaining above 45-50FPS on average.  I had to lower AA from MSAAx4 to keep running at 1920x1200 and keep everything smooth (had very slight stuttering) . . . boo hoo
> 
> The additional effects, though, of DX10 are nice - the volumetric smoke, for example, is quite heavy in this game.  Pretty cool to fire your weapon, and watch the weapon smoke disperse from firing.
> 
> ...




dont try to tell me to be stealthy i go in guns blazing. lol and fall down...i did kill 4 in 1 greande which made me grin from ear to ear lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Easo said:


> Game is heavy graphical wise, but yes, IMHO Crysis HAS FALLEN as the best looking game...



i like bad company 2's graphics and physics over crysis any day.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> dont try to tell me to be stealthy i go in guns blazing. lol and fall down...i did kill 4 in 1 greande which made me grin from ear to ear lol





Possible spoiler:

there's a passage that will lead behind the back portion of the camp, and let you come out behind them


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Do you guys think it will run max settings on my system at 1920x1080p?



I have read allot of places no..... but if you turn it down to 1680x1050 I have read yes. So give that a try.
Your screen shouldn't look to stretched at that resolution.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

wow the cat 10.3 game me a nice little boost in performace by a average of 10fps...that isnt bad at all..and i got past that camp. now im with the old dude walking the tunnels.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 18, 2010)

My FPS are all over the place, i get from 20-150 with 1920 Max DX11 without Advanced DOF, sometimes, with heavy lighting i get the 20ish, but normal under tunnels and stuff around 70ish, in battles with multiple dudes, 30-40ish, and 100+ in corners, skies, floors


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I have just had a 2hr play through and so far Im really enjoying it, I do get slow downs and weird jittering sometimes which is annoying but what can you do and I have not seen graphic detail like this before, it looks amazing(eat shit crysis)



Heavy lighting area's ?.  That is were it got mine 2-3 times after playing it for a hour.  Although i'm playing DX10 not DX11 which might be putting a lot more strain on your card than you think.

Arrg why will it not let me change each setting lol. I just want V high and just turn the lighting down a touch not every thing GRRRR


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2010)

See if there is a config file to mess around with in note pad, usually is.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> See if there is a config file to mess around with in note pad, usually is.



Yeah i was looking for it last night  i found it shortly after i made the above post lol.

C:\Users\Account Name\AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i like bad company 2's graphics and physics over crysis any day.



I second that


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I second that



And i love this games graphics and Stalkers over all games..  Not often you get that damp cold warn rusty dirty looks and feeling.

Crysis graphics are like if they have there cloths washed by mommy.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

AsRock said:


> And i love this games graphics and Stalkers over all games..  Not often you get that damp cold warn rusty dirty looks and feeling.
> 
> Crysis graphics are like if they have there cloths washed by mommy.



LMFAO I agree with you there, all though crysis does have good graphic detail, Im just so over the damn game as well as crysis warhead, the only reason I would play it through again would be graphic mods

The most detailed game I have seen is Metro 2033, and Im luvin it

PS. another thing, for metro 2033 optimum system requirements, it says 8GB, so I thought I would do a test and so I put everything full detail including AF 16X and MSAA 4X (lags like hell lol) then I will check the taskbar manager and its only using 230MB so I went into a firefight to see if that would increase it at all and it did but only up to around 310MB, so somethings not right there or it must be that Im minimizing the game every time oh well.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMFAO I agree with you there, all though crysis does have good graphic detail, Im just so over the damn game as well as crysis warhead, the only reason I would play it through again would be graphic mods
> 
> The most detailed game I have seen is Metro 2033, and Im luvin it
> 
> PS. another thing, for metro 2033 optimum system requirements, it says 8GB, so I thought I would do a test and so I put everything full detail including AF 16X and MSAA 4X (lags like hell lol) then I will check the taskbar manager and its only using 230MB so I went into a firefight to see if that would increase it at all and it did but only up to around 310MB, so somethings not right there or it must be that Im minimizing the game every time oh well.




http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1732756

use this to measure ram usage.

Remember that video ram usage doesnt get monitored, and (in DX9 at least) is duplicated into system ram.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

douglatins said:


> My FPS are all over the place, i get from 20-150 with 1920 Max DX11 without Advanced DOF, sometimes, with heavy lighting i get the 20ish, but normal under tunnels and stuff around 70ish, in battles with multiple dudes, 30-40ish, and 100+ in corners, skies, floors



with that beast of a card you should be able to run everything no prob, im running 2 5850's overclocked, and getting 50-55fps constant with everythimg turned on in dx11 aa all the way up,try updating to the 10.3's that dont sound right


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> with that beast of a card you should be able to run everything no prob, im running 2 5850's overclocked, and getting 50-55fps constant with everythimg turned on in dx11 aa all the way up,try updating to the 10.3's that dont sound right



You have to have something turned down to be getting those FPS. What resolution are you using?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> You have to have something turned down to be getting those FPS. What resolution are you using?



i play on my 32 inch tv via hdmi cable looks extremly sexy on this sharp its a 60hz sharp, lcd it runz at 1378x768, everyone says it degrabed quality look at my screen it looks just as good as any pc monitor


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i play on my 32 inch tv via hdmi cable looks extremly sexy on this sharp its a 60hz sharp, lcd it runz at 1378x768, everyone says it degrabed quality look at my screen it looks just as good as any pc monitor



Right on. Honestly I should try hooking my rig up to my TV. Things are a bit rough at 1920x1200, but works when I OC the balls off my cards. Really though, I would love to see ATi bring more performance with this game.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 18, 2010)

Lads When I have MSAA 4x I get 20FPS?? I get constant 30FPS with it set as AAA.

Also..is there any way to turn SSAO off?
I don't need this and causes FPS to drop too much for me.

Has anyone got any idea how to change the settings?? instead of using medium, high or very high???


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 18, 2010)

seems like I should be checking out this game soon.  I love me some eye candy games!   what's the difference between all the different kinds of AA's?  I've tried looking it up but it's all beyond my comprehension lol


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 18, 2010)

Will be picking this one up tomorrow, will give out screen shots/videos as I play it


----------



## KainXS (Mar 19, 2010)

this is the only file i could find to edit the game settings

mouse_sens 0.4
msaa 0
npc_debug_draw 0
p_dbg_draw 0
ph_ce_psystem_distance 70.
ph_ce_psystem_minvelocity 1.
ph_ce_sound_distance 70.
ph_ce_sound_maxvelocity 50.
ph_ce_sound_minvelocity 1.
ph_ce_wmark_distance 70.
ph_ce_wmark_minvelocity 1.
ph_dbg_render 0
ph_dump_stats 0
ph_enable_int_coll 1
phv_actor_axes 0
phv_anim_mixing 0
phv_awake_only 0
phv_body_ang_velocity 0
phv_body_axes 0
phv_body_lin_velocity 0
phv_body_mass_axes 0
phv_buoyancy 0
phv_ccd_sceletons 0
phv_cloth_mesh 0
phv_collision_aabbs 0
phv_collision_axes 0
phv_collision_compounds 0
phv_collision_dynamic 1
phv_collision_edges 0
phv_collision_fnormals 0
phv_collision_free 0
phv_collision_sap 0
phv_collision_shapes 0
phv_collision_spheres 0
phv_collision_static 0
phv_collision_vnormals 0
phv_contact_error 0
phv_contact_force 0
phv_contact_normal 0
phv_contact_point 0
phv_dynamic 0
phv_fluids 0
phv_joints 0
phv_kinematic 1
phv_static 0
phv_trigger_shapes_only 0
phv_use_zbuffer 0
phv_world_axes 0
physx_connect_to_debugger 0
r_af_level 0
r_bloom_threshold 0.01
r_can_miniformat 0
r_dao 0
r_dao_enable 1
r_dao_smooth 1.
r_dbg_disable_occq 0
r_dbg_portals 0
r_dbg_texture_usage 0
r_deblur_dist 10.
r_api 0
r_exp_temporal 0
r_fullscreen oN
r_hud on
r_hud_weapon on
r_ignore_portals on
r_light_frames2sleep 10
r_local_mblur_coef 0.015
r_lod_shadow_quality 1.
r_lod_use_socclusion 0
r_mipcolor 0
r_msaa_level 0
r_ppaa_blend 0.5
r_ppaa_grad 0.01
r_quality_level 3
r_res_hor 1680
r_res_vert 1050
r_show 0
r_smap_cache_clipdist 15.
r_smap_cache_clipvolatile 15.
r_sun_depth_far_bias 0.
r_sun_depth_far_scale 1.
r_sun_depth_near_bias -0.
r_sun_depth_near_scale 1.
r_sun_near 12.
r_sun_near_border 0.666
r_sun_tsm_bias -0.
r_sun_tsm_proj 0.2
r_supersample 1.
r_texnostreaming off
r_tone_adaptation 5.
r_tone_amount 0.
r_tone_bmax 10.
r_tone_bmin 0.01
r_tone_low_lum 0.01
r_tone_middlegray 0.33
r_view_distance 125.
r_vsync off
replay
role_border0 100.
role_border1 1000.
role_time0 2.
role_time1 0.5
s_cone_inner_volume 1.
s_cone_outer_volume 0.75
s_dbg_draw 0
s_dbg_draw_dist 0
s_dbg_draw_name 1
s_dbg_draw_stopped 1
s_dbg_stat_active 1
s_master_volume 0.5
s_music_volume 0.5
s_render_targets 24
sick_camera 0.
sick_fov 45.
sick_hud 0.
sick_mblur 0.
sick_mouse 0.
sick_slowmo 0.
stats off
stats_graph 1.000000,5,5.000000,1,0.000000
stats_graph_rect 300,200,1000,200
test_zbias 0
language us
gamepad_preset 0
show_points_ex 1

its in steams/user/blablabla, its the user.cfg

theres more too in it but its too much to post.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i was looking for it last night  i found it shortly after i made the above post lol.
> 
> C:\Users\Account Name\AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033





Irish_PXzyan said:


> Lads When I have MSAA 4x I get 20FPS?? I get constant 30FPS with it set as AAA.
> 
> Also..is there any way to turn SSAO off?
> I don't need this and causes FPS to drop too much for me.
> ...



Find the user.cfg file it's likley in that although not tried messing around with it yet.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea I found it but I do not understand it.
I don't know where to find SSAO at all 
Help me if you can please!!!!!!!

Man this game is fantastic!!! 
it has been some time since I really enjoyed a PC game!
I loved Stalker and this game has it written all over it!!! I LOVES IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 19, 2010)

Im gonna update to the 10.3a drivers and see if I get any performance improvements, and I'll you's know how it goes


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 19, 2010)

That bullet lighter reminds me of the one my grand father had given to him guarding the Japs in BC during WWII,He finally got the front lines Landed in France had the CO give him his new orders ,which were THE WAR IS OVER V DAY.....Poor guy wasted his sniper skills on guarding Japs in BC and Boxing.He was the guy who beat the Army,Navy,Airforce guys from The US.Gold glove winner too.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 19, 2010)

has anyone have the weird score crosshairs graphical glitch, like the lines with like blink and dissapear and reaapear, there i no other glitches int he game but that ones extremly annoying when trying to snipe people


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2010)

KainXS said:


> this is the only file i could find to edit the game settings
> 
> mouse_sens 0.4
> msaa 0
> ...



Thats the default \ backup one.  The one you want is in C:\Users\Account Name\AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro 2033

How ever if you look in the default one there is OTHER options maybe some can be combined with Very High settings.

Another idea would to be to load the game up with low options copy the user.cfg file and then load the game up with very high settings and see if there is options you can use from the low settings that you could add tot he  very High settings.

As it's annoying as hell as i bet my system be perfectly ok if the shadows were a little lower.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Yea I found it but I do not understand it.
> I don't know where to find SSAO at all
> Help me if you can please!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Don't know the only command close to it i have found is r_dbg_disable_occq 1 which don't seem to work or not at least by looking at the video options.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 19, 2010)

Game is finished. Nice, but could be better. In my view, it has little replay value.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 19, 2010)

By the time someone figures out how to set the graphics manually I will also be finished the game 
Problem with games like this is I never play them again!
ALways knowing whaw is going to happen sucks!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> By the time someone figures out how to set the graphics manually I will also be finished the game
> Problem with games like this is I never play them again!
> ALways knowing whaw is going to happen sucks!



agreed. it also messes with me watching TV shows (mostly american stuff where it 'resets' after every episode) - and the opposite is true as well, you cant make something that relies on sudden twists and plot changes have any replay/re-watch value, since those tricks only work the first time (such as in the FEAR games)


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> agreed. it also messes with me watching TV shows (mostly american stuff where it 'resets' after every episode) - and the opposite is true as well, you cant make something that relies on sudden twists and plot changes have any replay/re-watch value, since those tricks only work the first time (such as in the FEAR games)



Yeah but with FEAR i ended up playing it though twice.  As i played it carefully 1st time around as FEAR gave you that option to play it like your life the ment some thing were as most just ran though it  were i did not till the second time around which i noticed different things happening though out that game with either way i played.  And if your getting though a game that fast it should be on a hardest setting as a friend said to me once he was bored now hi finished a game i just told him he should play shit on hardest possible settings  games last better that way.

This is why Bioware are so good at what they do.  I have 3 games here waiting to be played ( Metro \ Bioshock and now AvP with steam having a sale . 


All because of Dragon Age and the options and second time though and still have the x pac to play though.  And will play it on the hardest possible settings as thets the real way to play.


----------



## raptori (Mar 19, 2010)

Did anyone notice difference between using external sound card and onboard sound card in this game??


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea FEAR was great!
I enjoyed it!
I took my sweet ass time with it!
I remember a scene where you see a shadow of a person walking across a corner!!
That got to me the most!! was brilliant!!!

Metro is fantastic! But I will never play it again 

Only RPG games. Like Gothic 3 I played several times!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey how do I change gas masks or whatever I have to do when my mask gets cracked? Also can I tweak indivulal settings. I want some where between Very High and High. Very High is to much lag and High gives to much performance with crappy detail.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 19, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey how do I change gas masks or whatever I have to do when my mask gets cracked? Also can I tweak indivulal settings. I want some where between Very High and High. Very High is to much lag and High gives to much performance with crappy detail.




Find a new mask on the ground (or a corpse), and hold the "use" button, like you would if you were picking up a new weapon or grabbing goodies.


I've actually had to adjust where I aim (compared toa typical FPS) when it's time for a new mask - if you tend to aim for the head, you'll damage your opponents gasmask beyond use.  Comes in handy, though, as when you're on the surface, one or two shots to the face tends to knonkc their gasmask off, and they suffocate rather quickly.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 20, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Find a new mask on the ground (or a corpse), and hold the "use" button, like you would if you were picking up a new weapon or grabbing goodies.
> 
> 
> I've actually had to adjust where I aim (compared toa typical FPS) when it's time for a new mask - if you tend to aim for the head, you'll damage your opponents gasmask beyond use.  Comes in handy, though, as when you're on the surface, one or two shots to the face tends to knonkc their gasmask off, and they suffocate rather quickly.



Thanks now I just need to figure out how to tweak it.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 20, 2010)

This game is currently downloading while I'm at work. Will taste it tonight and see how it runs on my 5850 Crossfire. I would imagine 1080p maxed will give me 30-40 FPS so I will set it at 900p which would prob give me ~40+FPS. I will take photos and videos on the days to come


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 20, 2010)

I opened a new thread but I will ask again here. Re quick my crossfire is running 10.3a and my Metro2033 is getting EXTREMELY hot 91c. I have everything stock. Any suggestions?


----------



## TVman (Mar 20, 2010)

this game seems to be a port FROM the pc to xbox360


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 20, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I opened a new thread but I will ask again here. Re quick my crossfire is running 10.3a and my Metro2033 is getting EXTREMELY hot 91c. I have everything stock. Any suggestions?



Is it just this game or any other ones. Are you using manual fan control and at what speed?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 20, 2010)

Just this game :-( all fans sre set to automatic. Is it becaus I have physix enabled? I am going to bed really tired do not want headache before I sleep 

Thanks for the help I will check back in he AM


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 20, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Just this game :-( all fans sre set to automatic. Is it becaus I have physix enabled? I am going to bed really tired do not want headache before I sleep
> 
> Thanks for the help I will check back in he AM



Ok no worries, not sure about the advanced physics enabled, I have it enabled and i have no issues so far but I like to have my fan on manual, I rather control it myself, depending on the weather here, I ussualy have it on 40% speed most of the time depending on the game and weather.

I'll see if i can dig up anything while your sleepin, night night lol


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 20, 2010)

I just aquired the game.... and installed in on my puter niow, I played it for about 30 minutes but Iam in too much pain to day to do anymore, sucks.. I hate this, guys never take your health for granted.  I hope to try to play it again in a few days


----------



## newconroer (Mar 20, 2010)

Ouch, does this engine share any similarities to the one used in Cryostasis game? 

As soon as I hit the main menu, I had a feeling performance was going to be pretty low.
The default video configuration is something like 1680 resolution, with high overall visuals, 1x AF and no MSAA, yet I was pulling low 20s with my 2d clocks on. 

I bumped it up to DX 10, 1920x1200, 4 AA, 16x AF, etc. and even at max 3d clocks, I'm peaking at best around 18-20fps.

It feels so much like Cryostasis did on ATi cards; you have this game built around Physx, and even with the option off, it runs horrendous. 

I'm currently under Win7, going to try it on Vista with DX10, then the DX9 variants before switching the executable name.

But boy does it sure tank hard.

EDIT:

DX10 seems to actually run a bit higher than DX9. I mainly gained back frames from using "High" which consequently means no AA as well. But gaining back forty+++ frames I suppose is worth it. 


Still hunting around for a cfg settings tweak, or maybe I'll just shelf this until I put in a DX11 card.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2010)

newconroer: crossfire may not work yet.

try using this tool


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 21, 2010)

hey guys i was wondering how you tell how many fps you get when you play this game or others?Is there some sort of program you run in background?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 21, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> hey guys i was wondering how you tell how many fps you get when you play this game or others?Is there some sort of program you run in background?



FRAPS http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> hey guys i was wondering how you tell how many fps you get when you play this game or others?Is there some sort of program you run in background?



FRAPS is my guess


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> Avivo, H.264 25mbps bitrate
> 
> That is with 2 5850's 875/1200 PII 965 3.8ghz all max settings DX11 w/ AAA.



come again ? 

you recorded with FRAPS or AVIVO ? or just encoded with Avivo ?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay guys/gals, so here's my culprit...

Last night around 3 AM (EST time, of course ) I wanted to try this bad boy out. So, as I was ready to launch, stupid nVidia wouldn't let me play my game. (Physix.dll could not load blah blah blah) So, I did some quick research and found out how to fix this issue. *IF ANYBODY HAS THIS ISSUE, LETME KNOW I WILL TELL YOU HOW TO FIX IT*

Okay, so I load the game up, maxed out everything at 1080p. I go to the first chapter. I noticed my graphics card was pushing itself alot because I hear a little jet engine inside my case. I went to close the program and little did I find out that the game was running at 91c. I was like WTF?!! So, I went to bed. The next morning after work, I gave it one more try, but I toook the advice to set my manual fans between 40-60%. I tried it again and played it for about an hour. Here and there you can hear the jet engine again, but I have some faith in my XFX and I know it could use a little beating  

Afterwards, I check the temp and it was around ~81c. I found out that setting my manual fans made it run a lot more smoother.

I did notice however, that my game is getting kick ass FPS!! 

Idle scenes 90-110 FPS
Battle scense 40-60 FPS

No lie, I have enclosed a 2 second clip to show how amazing this game looks for those who are wondering.

Without further ado, my last question is this:


To those with Crossfire 5850 --Does this game make your card reach around 75-85c? Also, does it make your card push it's buttons?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 21, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Okay guys/gals, so here's my culprit...
> 
> Last night around 3 AM (EST time, of course ) I wanted to try this bad boy out. So, as I was ready to launch, stupid nVidia wouldn't let me play my game. (Physix.dll could not load blah blah blah) So, I did some quick research and found out how to fix this issue. *IF ANYBODY HAS THIS ISSUE, LETME KNOW I WILL TELL YOU HOW TO FIX IT*
> 
> ...




well im running 2x5850 sapphire toxics, i run with dx11 all aa up and dx11 adavanced features on from 40-55fps and my cards never get hotter then 55c with fans at 80%


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 21, 2010)

hmmm, I will try 80% and see what i get next time --- your toxic's has a bigger fan and like built in heatskinks


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 21, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> well im running 2x5850 sapphire toxics, i run with dx11 all aa up and dx11 adavanced features on from 40-55fps and my cards never get hotter then 55c with fans at 80%




I'll trade you one of my PowerColor's for one of your toxics


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 21, 2010)

nah im good alex. lol throw in a extra 200 and you got a deal, i know thats absurb but thats the point AHHAHAA


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2010)

wolf2009 said:


> come again ?
> 
> you recorded with FRAPS or AVIVO ? or just encoded with Avivo ?



Recorded with Fraps, encoded with Avivo.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> newconroer: crossfire may not work yet.
> 
> try using this tool



At first I thought it wasn't, but now I do believe it is. 
Playing the game some more, I'm surviving on DX10/Very High, but need full 3d clocks enabled. The average is like 50-60frames but in any special lighting scene or heavily particle floating area, it takes a bit of a hit.

I've tried that tool before, and it's ok I guess, but it's pretty much no different than renaming the .exe, and certain games are just not going to benefit no matter what method you try.

I'll give it another shot though, just to say I did.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2010)

one mode may give better performance, so its worth a shot.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 21, 2010)

sooo...anybody else have high heating issues or am I the only nub??


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 21, 2010)

ok i used fraps and i get average of like 35, ..low of 30 and highs 55 or so, is that pretty average for my setup?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 21, 2010)

The graphics look great but how is the game/plot?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 21, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> sooo...anybody else have high heating issues or am I the only nub??



You're not the only one, my 4870 reaches around 70c in this game.




TheMailMan78 said:


> The graphics look great but how is the game/plot?



It has a pretty good story, almost similar to Fallout 3. The main jist of the story is that there was a worldwide apocalypse and the only people who survived were the ones down in the metro system and the game just goes on from there about how they live and you getting to know how life was like before the apocalypse.

Also,

The game runs great for me on high with DX10 enabled and AF/AA on. But when i switch over to very high, thats when things really take a dip.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> You're not the only one, my 4870 reaches around 70c in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're also only running 512. That could be an issue.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

im full max ,8xAA, on my 5850, with vsync on and every great once in awhile it will drop to 57 or so.... never annoying and i wouldn't even notice if fraps weren't on.

great game.  intriguing story, beautiful graphics, gameplay has a few added things to it... like you need to take care of your gasmask/flashlight, and need to conserve ammo.

the only thing that i hate, is sometimes the difficulty ramps up to ridiculous levels, like they are tests or something, and there is a certain way through.  I've been playing 5+ hours, and this only happened twice, so not often - but when it does it breaks immersion for me.

regardless, great game. glad i bought it, and am thoroughly enjoying it.  It's like a Stalker atmosphere, with Bioshock quality to the gameworld.  Im not a huge bioshock fan, but credit where it's due they put together a quality mesh - same with metro.  like a highly polished stalker, but linear. which is ok here.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're also only running 512. That could be an issue.



True.

I am planning to get a new card sooner or later, so its all good till then.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok this sucks. I'm outside with no more oxygen tanks with the game saved 10 secondes before I am going to die. I'm where I'm suppose to be but the guy takes to long talking. I've got to find a way to get passed this.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I shut off the extra DX11 features, but then I got to a point where my performance once again took a nosedive.  I may just finish the game in DX10 or 9

Where it happened is below, with possible spoiler.


Spoiler



Where you pick up Sasha and have him come along with you was an instant frame rate drop for me. It's nearly unplayable.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 21, 2010)

and iam stuck as to where to go. iam in a place where there is shallow water so i walked around there and found a ladder and climbed up it only to find some passagways that are blocked off or? ill go and play the game now and try to give a better explanation as to were iam , but i dont know were to go next


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 21, 2010)

ok i just tried and its the lost cattacombs, Ive been going around in circles, any help to get me outa there would be great  lol
 i climbed a ladder that was in the glowing green water and took me to some tunnels but i still see know where out


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 21, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> ok i just tried and its the lost cattacombs, Ive been going around in circles, any help to get me outa there would be great  lol
> i climbed a ladder that was in the glowing green water and took me to some tunnels but i still see know where out



Use M 

I ended up finding a gas tank. Now I keep dieing by all these jelly balls blowing up in my face. Urgh... Im on easy too lol. They just keep on coming.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 21, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Use M
> 
> I ended up finding a gas tank. Now I keep dieing by all these jelly balls blowing up in my face. Urgh... Im on easy too lol. They just keep on coming.



ok i will go try now  thanx
well that brings up his journal and did realy nothing, iam sure iam missing something. is there a  way to use it to help guide him out of there, I tried again and still can fiqure it out, I went up the ladder, and followed a tunnel that lead to a gate with a bog wheel and then on opposite side there is a gate but no way out,,  this is crazy   lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tried it but uninstalled it,its a pos imo,too many issues to get it running nevermind problems with getting a gasmask if it gets cracked.Avoid is my opinion.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2010)

Does this game really require 8gb of RAM, or is it just a crock of shiat!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 21, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Does this game really require 8gb of RAM, or is it just a crock of shiat!



Depends.

There's no such thing as a game that needs 8GB of RAM. But it all depends what settings you're trying to play on. If you want everything maxed out with everything at the highest setting, then i would say for this particular game that you would benefit with more memory.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

that's optimal, not required.

that being said, with my i7 rig in specs I am on full max 8xAA... granted i've got 6gb which is pretty close to 8 - but you'll at elast be able to play with decent settings I would think at 4, as long as the rest of your rig holds up.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 21, 2010)

will be nice to see if it makes a differnce with 8 gig cause my other 4 will be here in a few days, so i will pop them in and see if it helps any. probably will abit with my setup cause mine is not very good compared to yyour i7 rigs,
 hey guys iam currious as to where my rig compares with your i7 setups  on a scale of 1-10 were would mine rate at?


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 21, 2010)

Is this game very cpu intensive as well?

I'm sure my 5970 will cope, but then I've only got an E8400 (albeit at 4Ghz) and 4GB RAM...


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> will be nice to see if it makes a differnce with 8 gig cause my other 4 will be here in a few days, so i will pop them in and see if it helps any. probably will abit with my setup cause mine is not very good compared to yyour i7 rigs,
> hey guys iam currious as to where my rig compares with your i7 setups  on a scale of 1-10 were would mine rate at?



i actually don't know much about other intels, this is my first jump from AMD in a decade.

I have to say though, a Q9650 at almost 4ghz is damn good... the only thing I may have on you is the QPI, but even with that - if your scale is i7 at ten and where do you rate? probably 8 or so, even more.  very close.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 21, 2010)

ok made it out of the catacombs,had to reload that level as i needed that other guy with me, I realy like this game  lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok beat it oh high DX9 getting 40 to 75 FPS. Now back to god of war.


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok beat it oh high DX9 getting 40 to 75 FPS. Now back to god of war.



So it's all pretty linear isn't it? I was hoping for more free roaming.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow this is the new Crysis as far as load generated huh?!

That just looks so damn stunning.  Me wantz.


----------



## PEPE3D (Mar 22, 2010)

I started playing this game today and I think is OK. Graphics are nice real nice. I am playing it at 1920x1200 all eye candy maxed out. FPS 40 to 87. I am still using these Diamond XOC 4870x2 2GB GDDR5 in CF and loving it. I have played almost every new game that had came out since I got them in the fall of 2008. No matter what I play I get great FPS. I think I hold on these puppies until ATI comes out with new cards after 5970, maybe using 32nm GPU's. By the way I run these card clock @850MHz and Memory clock @1000 MHz and water cooled. Idle temp28~32C after playing 5 hrs 39 to 43C depending on the game. Never problems, well build cards. Awesome cards.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> So it's all pretty linear isn't it? I was hoping for more free roaming.



Yeah although I have to admit I tried to rush through it. There were areas where you could stay and do a lil more exploring (I would think) but I just decided to keep on going towards the main objective.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if this game is actually using all available CPU cores, meaning a quad core?


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Does anyone know if this game is actually using all available CPU cores, meaning a quad core?



"_Interview with Metro 2033 crew about Technology in the game_

games.on.net: Does your game takes advantage of multiple CPU cores?

Olez: Yes, it was a decision way, way before the engine was even in prototype. It was multithreaded from the start.


games.on.net: So if I go from a dual to quad core, what performance increase can I expect?

Olez: If you are not bottlenecked by the video card, we have linear scaling – so *double the performance. This goes all the way up to eight and sixteen cores.*"

http://games.on.net/article/7836/Metro_2033_-_Technical_QA


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 22, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> "_Interview with Metro 2033 crew about Technology in the game_
> 
> games.on.net: Does your game takes advantage of multiple CPU cores?
> 
> ...



I definitely want to see some 980X results in this game then. _Especially_ as the 980X can hit some freaking awesome speeds on air alone.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> So it's all pretty linear isn't it? I was hoping for more free roaming.



Yeah, it is pretty linear . . . I was a bit disappointed as well, hoping for more "roaming" here and there . . .

Although, there are some areas where you can do some exploring, and the game doesn't exactly "prod" you into moving further - but the maps are rather limited in their scope . . .


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2010)

is the text all weird and jarbley for every1 else? i have periods and whatnot where letters should be in words.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had the same problem,words mixed up or symbols in place of letters.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 22, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> is the text all weird and jarbley for every1 else? i have periods and whatnot where letters should be in words.



Haven't noticed . . . but I don't have subtitles on, either.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 22, 2010)

I have them on and have not noticed that at all.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 22, 2010)

One thing I noticed, especially when you get to the front lines on the tracks between the Reds and the Reich, is that you can't really play the game like a fast shooter, especially with the difficulty turned up. And unlike most games the pace isn't so awfully frantic, that you have no idea what's going on ;coughCODcough;. Additionally, enemies don't always boom headshot you while you're in complete cover. I do admit, that sometimes they have pretty good vision in the dark, but I often find after they are dead, that they had vision goggles on. 

So all in all, you actually get to use stealth and cover to your advantage, and it feels good spending fifteen or more minutes clearing out a semi large area, because you were tactical. 

I also after a while started to forget about mutants. The game felt like some trench war battle but in tunnels instead.

I do have to say though, that a lack of a lean function, as well as a prone/crawl really hurts the gameplay. I'm glad they didn't go with some third person view 'duck and cover' feature like Mass Effect 2, but still, lean/crawl would have taken it up a notch.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

newconroer said:


> ;coughCODcough;. .


#


You realise that's intentional right?

War is hectic as hell, gun fights between two groups are especially hectic.


----------



## [crs] (Mar 22, 2010)

Completed it in 13.8 hrs according to steam lol.  Very enjoyable, had to play it at 1600x900, with settings only at high, DX9 and the lowest AF settings just to get it to run so that i wouldnt notice slow down or mouse lag lol.  Overall sweet game, short but good


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 22, 2010)

[crs] said:


> Completed it in 13.8 hrs according to steam lol.  Very enjoyable, had to play it at 1600x900, with settings only at high, DX9 and the lowest AF settings just to get it to run so that i wouldnt notice slow down or mouse lag lol.  Overall sweet game, short but good




I'm thinking the 14hr mark is going to be the avearage.  I beat it in 14.2, and that was taking my time.

Running through it again for shits & giggles, trying to pick up the other achievements (simply for sense of "completion"), and then I'll be back to STALKER for a long while.

Damn, and I was thinking the other day . . . there's some sweet features in Metro that would be awesome in STALKER.  The ability to put on and take off your gasmask at will - having to deal with mask filters . . . the sense of actual nightvision goggles and having to keep your batteries charged . . .


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 23, 2010)

HELP, anybody getting this error? It will let me play the game, but it won't let me fire any weapons or make me press ESC to teh main screen! .


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 23, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I'm thinking the 14hr mark is going to be the avearage.  I beat it in 14.2, and that was taking my time.
> 
> Running through it again for shits & giggles, trying to pick up the other achievements (simply for sense of "completion"), and then I'll be back to STALKER for a long while.
> 
> Damn, and I was thinking the other day . . . there's some sweet features in Metro that would be awesome in STALKER.  The ability to put on and take off your gasmask at will - *having to deal with mask filters *. . . the sense of actual nightvision goggles and *having to keep your batteries charged* . . .



I have to disagree. These are pointless gimmicks like the car repair in FarCry 2, nothing more than routine chores.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> I have to disagree. These are pointless gimmicks like the car repair in FarCry 2, nothing more than routine chores.



Aye but depends on perspective really, to some it adds immersion.

I remember when you didn't even have ammo in games


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2010)

Hopefully we'll see some patches released to amend poor performance. I'm very surprised to see some people with i5/i7 rigs struggling to run this game (even in DX10).


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hopefully we'll see some patches released to amend poor performance. I'm very surprised to see some people with i5/i7 rigs struggling to run this game (even in DX10).



thats cause i5/17 are noobs, i run that bitch maxed oout no problem get that intel garbage out of here....But im just jealous cause i cant afford...wait ill refraise that...i wont spend that much money on a processor thats just mildy better then a amd for 400% more


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> thats cause i5/17 are noobs, i run that bitch maxed oout no problem get that intel garbage out of here....But im just jealous cause i cant afford...wait ill refraise that...i wont spend that much money on a processor thats just mildy better then a amd for 400% more



I love the irony in that sentence.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah i ramble alot innocent but amd still have been proven to perform better at a quarter of the price. lol unless your a folder i dont see much points in it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with you on the the price to performance ratio... to a degree.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> thats cause i5/17 are noobs, i run that bitch maxed oout no problem get that intel garbage out of here....But im just jealous cause i cant afford...wait ill refraise that...i wont spend that much money on a processor thats just mildy better then a amd for 400% more



Hahahah I have to agree with you on that


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2010)

i5-750 190 vs amd 965 BE 170ish??
I'd say they're pretty close to one another.  I have the former and kind of wish it was the latter because the mobo would have been a balls lot cheaper though   but in no means am I unhappy with my intel.  Max OC up to 4.4 on air


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

The game ran fine for me,but i just think its a bit cack.

Just got the new avp,much better game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> yeah i ramble alot innocent but amd still have been proven to perform better at a quarter of the price. lol unless your a folder i dont see much points in it



The i5/i7 architechure has already proven itself to crush what AMD has out. Now yes, AMD has the price for performance category locked up, but currently Intel has the crown for overall performance, even if the cost is higher.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2010)

I gotta agree with cddude


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah but you guys gloss over how important price vs performance is.

Yes i7 is better, no argument.  it's more powerful.  but 20% more power requiring a price 200% higher, is not a very good ratio of price/performance.

again i'm not arguing that intel isn't a the top, but rather that the pile is huge and AMD is gaining more and more ground.  having the best hardware doesn't mean a thing if the majority of people can't/won't afford it.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 23, 2010)

way i see it, u can have a faster, more expensive quad core cpu, but when ur video card is bottlenecked, u feel like u r running on a single core
anywho, this game is kicking my butt, im forced to play on directx10 to get playable frames, second 5850 would definitely help
_____________________________


----------



## TVman (Mar 23, 2010)

and yet again you guys have derailed a simpel game thread into a intel vs amd fanboy flaming. :shadedshu


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

TVman said:


> and yet again you guys have derailed a simpel game thread into a intel vs amd fanboy flaming. :shadedshu



this is a hardware tech site. we are talking about hardware. no one is flaming or being rude, in fact the rudest comment in here is yours.  so how's that work ? if you have nothing to offer than just keep quiet, i beg of you. it's simple*

the games have a lot to do with hardware, it's only natural for a full conversation to include those topics. if you have that much of a problem reading differing opinions on hardware - maybe you are in the wrong place.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

Ladies ladies please!!!!! lets get on too the topic lol!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd like to see W1zz include Metro 2033 in his GFX card reviews instead of another game say... Far Cry (1)?


----------



## r9 (Mar 23, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> The i5/i7 architechure has already proven itself to crush what AMD has out. Now yes, AMD has the price for performance category locked up, but currently Intel has the crown for overall performance, even if the cost is higher.



What price performance ? For stock clocks yes. Overclocked hell no.
Phenom II 955 3.2GHz to 3.8GHz 18% performance increase from stock.
i5 750 2.8GHz to 4GHz 42% performance increase from stock.

And people are confused about calculating price/performance ratio.
Phenom 955 165$
i5 750i 200$
Meaning i5 is 21% more expensive. But the whole system costs 1000$. And the CPU investment is speeding up whole sys. So for 25$ or 2.5% more money you will get much faster system especially when overclocked.

For those who don`t know how to calculate % IMO you should use calculator don`t throw 300-400% figures.

Knowing all this I fail to see how Phenom II is wining price/performance category.
Only advantage on PII side is using multiple VGA cards because of P55 2x 8x istead of 2x 16x Chipset limitation .


----------



## Frizz (Mar 23, 2010)

Just finished the game, terribly disappointed with how it ended lol.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd like to see W1zz include Metro 2033 in his GFX card reviews instead of another game say... Far Cry (1)?



metro2033 is going to be in future reviews

and the are those things you run from at the end aliens or like evolved humans or some shiet


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

Its most likely Wizzard will review metro 2033, he has never let us down


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I agree with you on the the price to performance ratio... to a degree.



I don't... an i5 750 beats the shit out of every Phenom available. Do I really need to post benchmarks again?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I don't... an i5 750 beats the shit out of every Phenom available. Do I really need to post benchmarks again?



I am an AMD fanboi, and yes Mr short circuit here is right, the i5 750 beats all the PII, I mean the i5 750 is pretty much a i7 920 without the hyperthreading and triple channel memory. 

Can we please get back on topic


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I don't... an i5 750 beats the shit out of every Phenom available. Do I really need to post benchmarks again?



No you don't, I looked into a PII-940 review which was compared to my Q9550 and some 1366 chips - unfortunately for the 940 it got shat on. However, the 940 (at the time) may have offered good value for money, but that isn't applicable anymore thanks to the 1156 chips. I wasn't going to carry on debating it unless we see some Metro 2033 results on both platforms, hence why I only said, to a degree.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2010)

HAZZARH!


*1280 x 1024*





*1680 x 1050* - What I'll be playing at


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No you don't, I looked into a PII-940 review which was compared to my Q9550 and some 1366 chips - unfortunately for the 940 it got shat on. However, the 940 (at the time) may have offered good value for money, but that isn't applicable anymore thanks to the 1156 chips. I wasn't going to carry on debating it unless we see some Metro 2033 results on both platforms, hence why I only said, to a degree.



BTW Innocent, I was referring to MarineBorn not you. He went a little crazy with his AMD rant, I had to lay some Intel logic down.


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> BTW Innocent, I was referring to MarineBorn not you. He went a little crazy with his AMD rant, I had to lay some Intel logic down.



C'mon, in gaming at higher resoltutions, the differences are very small. Hell, I can afford an i5, i7 but I don't buy one because it doesn't make a damn of a difference in games and I'm not going to go and drop money for 5 fps. PII runs cooler and doesn't need extensive cooling setups to overclock. PII' are unlocked and are much easier to overclock and have fun with. People should just leave the AMD vs. Intel debate to encoding, cruching to things that actually need CPU power. Gaming isn't one of those.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 23, 2010)

I completely agree, hence the irritated first response I posted.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 23, 2010)

I rofl http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/metro-2033_4.html#sect1


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> C'mon, in gaming at higher resoltutions, the differences are very small. Hell, I can afford an i5, i7 but I don't buy one because it doesn't make a damn of a difference in games and I'm not going to go and drop money for 5 fps. PII runs cooler and doesn't need extensive cooling setups to overclock. PII' are unlocked and are much easier to overclock and have fun with. People should just leave the AMD vs. Intel debate to encoding, cruching to things that actually need CPU power. Gaming isn't one of those.



Agreed - for the most part (at least reagarding multi-core CPUs), at higher resolutions (think 1680x1050 and higher), performance is more dependant on the GPU(s), not the CPU.  There have been some testing done which has proven this quite well, too (although, they didn't include the aging single-core procs).

If you're already running a good dualie . . . or even a Q-series, there's not too much of a point in taking the plunge into the i-series - especially if you're already running a q-series and DDR3.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I rofl http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/metro-2033_4.html#sect1
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/video/metro-2033/m2033_high.png



Cheers for the benchmarks


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 23, 2010)

yes I must say very interesting benchmarks!!, I didnt think tha 5870 was so close to the 295 or better in some instances


----------



## D007 (Mar 24, 2010)

I want to see more videos and pics of mutants..lol.
Is this a horror genre or an fps with mostly humans vs humans?
I hope it's more of a horror.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 24, 2010)

D007 said:


> I want to see more videos and pics of mutants..lol.
> Is this a horror genre or an fps with mostly humans vs humans?
> I hope it's more of a horror.



Its well balance, although its linear, the story is enough to drag you in. The scripted voice acting and animations really compensate for the game being in a closed staged world. It is more of a horror survival game.



By the way, anyone heard of the librarians? omfg... lol wasted all my ammo on dem bitches


----------



## D007 (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, been looking for a good horror game.
All I keep seeing in videos is this one kind of mutant though.
Just the dog like mutant.
which IMO has been completely out done and is an old idea.
I hope theres more to it than just dog mutants and 'dark ones" who have physic powers but can't use them against me anyway..

that to me is like saying I have an awesome power of dog control.
But since no dogs exist it really doesn't matter..lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2010)

I played many hours of it.  So far, it hasn't been very horrific and I am disappointed that it is on tracks (literally).  The awesome thing about S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and Fallout 3 is the ability to explore lots of space.  At this point, I think I would rate it about equal to Timeshift.  Graphics were above average on both, both were on tracks (limited exploration; limited reward for doing so; no way to alter the plot), and both have a descent story.  Metro 2033 has more play time but that's really the only thing where I'd say Metro 2033 is superior to Timeshift.  It rates far below the games it tries to clone (Fallout 3 and especially S.T.A.L.K.E.R.).


I'm running it at Normal on my system (1920x1200) and will likely turn it down to low because there's a few places where the frame rate was a bit too slow for my liking.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm running it at Normal on my system (1920x1200) and will likely turn it down to low because there's a few places where the frame rate was a bit too slow for my liking.



Seriously?! D'you have AA and the a-like enabled?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2010)

Resolution: 1920x1200
Quality: Normal
DirectX: DX11
Antialiasing: AAA
Texture Filtering: AF 4X
Gamma: near full

Motion Blur: Disabled
Skin Shading: Disabled
Bump Mapping: Coarse
Soft Particles: Disabled
Shadow Resolution: 4.19 MPix
Light-Material Interaction: Normal
Geometric Detail: Normal
Detail Texturing: Enabled
Ambient Occlusion: Approximate
Image Post-Processing: Normal
Parallax Mapping: Disabled
Shadow Filtering: Normal
Analytical Anti-Aliasing: Disabled
Volumetric Texturing: Disabled


I might be extra sensitive to stutters and the like so I am more inclined to drop settings than others would be.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2010)

With your system specifications GT90, I honestly would have thought you'd be able to play with a lot of those features turned on. A lot of mixed results here from users with completely different (even inferior) configurations getting better performance. I'm really surprised.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> With your system specifications GT90, I honestly would have thought you'd be able to play with a lot of those features turned on. A lot of mixed results here from users with completely different (even inferior) configurations getting better performance. I'm really surprised.



i know a person to whom 15-20 FPS is enough to game on. Me, i cant handle going below about 45 or so.


It may just be that he's noticing when it goes from 60+ to <45, and other people arent.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i know a person to whom 15-20 FPS is enough to game on. Me, i cant handle going below about 45 or so.
> 
> 
> It may just be that he's noticing when it goes from 60+ to <45, and other people arent.



Possibly. I'm very sensitive to stuttering, jaggies and the alike. Plus I only play games the way they're meant to be played (no pun intended) so if I can, I try to play the game at it's best settings. Looks as if I'm not going to achieve that with Metro 2033 so a compromise is going to have to be found. It's just the differences in specifications/performance that are surprising me.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 24, 2010)

I found very high to look similar to Crysis due to the motion blur. It ran about 30+ fps down to 15fps-ish ... the performance difference for DX10 Very High compared to High is vast.

Currently with the release of Metro 2033 and BFBC2 my rig is starting to tell me to buy another 4890 or better yet sell the one I have for a 5000 series card >< .. hurry up Nvidia


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 24, 2010)

played around with Msi Afterburner 1.5.0 
in chapter four, in a room with stairs down and filled with gas, in same position, FPS would always stabilize  
got the following

GPU/GDDR5 FPS
725/1000    85
776/1126    91  
826/1150    96 
900/1000    96
900/1150    101
950/1000    101  
950/1150    105
1000/1000   100
1000/1150   108
1000/1250   110
1050/1000   104  
1050/1250   113
increased voltage past 826mhz
played the game for 1hour at 950/1150
_______
settings:
Resolution: 1680x1050
Quality: Very High
DirectX: DX10
Antialiasing: AAA
Texture Filtering: AF 4X
_____________________________


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2010)

@ BraveSoul - I take it you're playing in DX10 because DX11 kills frames, seems like a bit of waste considering you have a 5850?


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah i would be playing in dx11 for sure, ,even if you have to cut down on a few things


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll be giving this a go this weekend. Hopefully it runs decent enough with everything maxed at 1680x1050, 40-50FPS is all I need to enjoy single player game.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 24, 2010)

just found out, DirectX11 option ADVANCED DOF kills FPS big time,, at 826/1150, directx11 this time, fps stays at 46 with DOF enabled, when disabled fps jumps to 78, Tessellation seems to have a much smaller impact
_____________________________


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> just found out, DirectX11 option ADVANCED DOF kills FPS big time,, at 826/1150, directx11 this time, fps stays at 46 with DOF enabled, when disabled fps jumps to 78, Tessellation seems to have a much smaller impact
> _____________________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1



That's much like the DOF in Heaven Benchmark.  I really don't like the effect anyway.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 24, 2010)

Legion Hardware has the best and most comprehensive review so far http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/metro_2033_performance_guide,1.html

It shows that despite the physics being shared by the CPU and GPU, the game seems to be considerably more GPU intensive. Moving from dual to quad core makes no difference, and even a hefty overclock from say 2ghz to 4ghz also provides no noticeable difference.

The main killers of performance are rated in this order :

1. Anything DX11, so DOF, Tesselation etc.
2. MSAA 4X
3. Very High Settings

It's been my personal observance, that the game is 'playable' with a GTX 295, 4870x2, 5790(not mine), and Crossfire 5870(not mine), at : 

1920X1200 
DX10
Very High
AAA

However, whether because of poor coding or driver issues, the game loses frames unnecessarily in areas with certain particle displacement or advanced lighting.

(Using settings above)For interior sections of the game, the average I have mustered, is 50-XXX. However as soon as I run into an area that is heavily lit(artificial lights) or has floating particles, frame rates can be cut by more than half. Fortunately it's still manageable at 30 frames, and those areas don't last for too long. 

(Using settings above)For outdoor sections of the game, the average seem to be more like 30-XXX. And what irks me about that, is the 'surface' portion of the game, has some pretty cheesy and awful looking visuals. Textures seem low, geometry isn't very advanced etc.

Additionally if you use MSAA4x, you get a blur over the entire screen. It's seemingly adjusting the negative LOD bias for textures. Or rather it might be that with MSAA off, the game uses the extra performance and forces a -1 negative LOD bias, which is why the textures look too grainy and saturated with contrast. I like a high contrast factor, but really, too much bias and textures will shimmer/crawl - it can also hurt performance.

I rather like how it looks with the bias toned down some because of the MSAA but it's just so painful to run. Alternatively, DOF would reduce some of the LOD bias(to your eyes at least), but it also crushes the performance.

All in all, I'm not impressed with the visuals, but I do like some of the scenes they've created, and the sense of immersion you get. What disappoints me, is that a good portion of the areas are very 'playable' in terms of performance, but then just when you think you're going smooth, you get slapped in the face because there's a few dust particles floating around.

Where as(previously mentioned before), I look at something like Risen, and realize that a game where you can use shadows with a texture map up to 4096 or even 8192, and has a very similar set of art that was popular in the Crysis games, is bound to be demanding on a system, and it is, but it's demanding pretty much all through-out. 

So it's the inconsistency of Metro that's upsetting.

Gameplay as said before is good, a bit more engaging than most, though it's kinda like Predator in AVP. It's cool at first; different ways to kill enemies, go in strong or go in quiet, but after a while you feel like you're on a set of tracks and you get bored.


----------



## r9 (Mar 24, 2010)

This game is I mean amazing. I`m blown away. It looks amazing at DX10 very high. I have no words to describe DX11 Very High. Pure pure joy.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 25, 2010)

Is this the first time that your flashlight is able to produce shadows of objects around you? I found that pretty damn awesome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2010)

I just finished it.  What I stated previously holds true.  It isn't all that horrifying and most enemies generally come across as the same.  At the end of the day, I rate it "meh."  It isn't bad but it isn't drool worthy either.  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and Fallout remain on top of the this type of game.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 27, 2010)

gezz i cannot get through ths part, I think its when you first enter the lost city and  the guy jumps onto one car and then to the next car to clear a big hole, and then you need to follow and i cannot clear the jump to the second car, and after a few attempts the second car falls down and there seems like no other way to get across! Ive roamed around trying to get to the other side to catch up with the mail guy but with no luck Ive tried replaying it from the market and still i end up not being able to jump across, can anyone tell me what iam doing wrong? lol hope you can understand all this


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 27, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> gezz i cannot get through ths part, I think its when you first enter the lost city and  the guy jumps onto one car and then to the next car to clear a big hole, and then you need to follow and i cannot clear the jump to the second car, and after a few attempts the second car falls down and there seems like no other way to get across! Ive roamed around trying to get to the other side to catch up with the mail guy but with no luck Ive tried replaying it from the market and still i end up not being able to jump across, can anyone tell me what iam doing wrong? lol hope you can understand all this



You have to find an alternate route.



Spoiler



There is a path of boards when you travel away from the car, and another building that you go through.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 27, 2010)

randomflip said:


> By the way, anyone heard of the librarians? omfg... lol wasted all my ammo on dem bitches



Only baddie that's worth wasting "clean" ammo on - 1.5 mags will take one down . . . and considering how far into the game that you actually run across them, there's not too much of a need to hoard any more clean ammo.

The combo I was using was to have the full-auto shotty loaded, fire off the 6 shells, swap to the kalash and finish 'em off.  Works like a charm, even on the slightly more powerful "black" librarians.  Just remember to reload both weapons in between confrontations. 


Anyhow, have finished the game twice.  It's pretty, but I probably won't be coming back to it for a while . . . unless they release some DLC.

Back to STALKER


----------



## RevengE (Mar 28, 2010)

this game looks sweet


----------



## mhadina (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet but too short. Waiting Metro 2133


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 28, 2010)

mhadina said:


> Sweet but too short. Waiting Metro 2133



The sequel is already out in Russia. It's called Metro 2034.

It's only in book form, but a game version of it should be out at some point.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> The sequel is already out in Russia. It's called Metro 2034.
> 
> It's only in book form, but a game version of it should be out at some point.



Plus it will come with DX12


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a video of entering Polis Station. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1NPPBFCWbU


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here's a video of entering Polis Station.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1NPPBFCWbU



Just by looking at that video, it looks so demanding but awesome vid


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 29, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Is this the first time that your flashlight is able to produce shadows of objects around you? I found that pretty damn awesome.



At least S.T.A.L.K.E.R. did it long time ago... That's one of the main things that take the atmosphere and immersion to higher level. At least for me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

To be honest I'm not to impressed with the graphics after watching a few videos.

Looks just like a graphically tweaked S.T.A.L.K.E.R to me.

Could be youtube murdering the quality though.

Any one who has the game and Stalker willing the comment?

( obviously you'd need to of tweaked the game as-well, including texture resolution)


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> To be honest I'm not to impressed with the graphics after watching a few videos.
> 
> Looks just like a graphically tweaked S.T.A.L.K.E.R to me.
> 
> ...



Metro 2033 has obviously better graphics over Stalker (CoP) to me. I guess you need to play the game to find out. I would wait until it hits the bargain bin though. As good as it looks, it's too short and too linear. It's worth maybe twenty or thirty bucks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2010)

Gameplay: Metro 2033 < Call of Pripyat
Graphics: Metro 2033 > Call of Pripyat
Sound: Metro 2033 < Call of Pripyat
Story: Metro 2033 = Call of Pripyat (both are mediocre)
Overall: Metro 2033 < Call of Pripyat

I beat Call of Pripyat three times, Metro 2033 once.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Metro 2033 has obviously better graphics over Stalker (CoP) to me. I guess you need to play the game to find out. I would wait until it hits the bargain bin though. As good as it looks, it's too short and too linear. It's worth maybe twenty or thirty bucks.



Yeah but did you modify stalker at all?

That's the main thing I'm interested in XD


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah but did you modify stalker at all?
> 
> That's the main thing I'm interested in XD



There may be a Stalker modding thread around still. I have no interest in the game really.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

I see well that is not helpful to me at all lol


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> There may be a Stalker modding thread around still. I have no interest in the game really.




How long did it take you to finish the game?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Call of Pripyat is about a 40 hour game (could be done a lot quicker than that--I'm a hoarder and a completionist).  Metro 2033 is well under 20.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 29, 2010)

Just picked up a copy. I'll let you guys know some impressions once I get it.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 29, 2010)

Was a little bored earlier today, so I threw this together: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ02bzfPgd0


_Now_ I'm back to STALKER


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 1, 2010)

This game is too much fun. After "demoing" the game for 3-4 stations I decided it was well worth my money so I picked it up. Just completed the first section with the night vision goggles. 

Running DX11 High, 4xAA 16xAF with advanced DOF off. Runs well enough to play with a 360 controller but would be too slow for the mouse IMO.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 1, 2010)

This game does rock - the Russian language version is phenomenal, the voice acting, story, how they talk... Definitely will replay in english to see if its the same.  If Call of Pripyat is any better I will definitely pick it up.

Funny thing is, I was actually born in Ovrutch, which is like 50 miles away from Chernobyl lol.  Stalker gives me nostalgia.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 1, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> This game does rock - the Russian language version is phenomenal, the voice acting, story, how they talk... Definitely will replay in english to see if its the same.  If Call of Pripyat is any better I will definitely pick it up.
> 
> Funny thing is, I was actually born in Ovrutch, which is like 50 miles away from Chernobyl lol.  Stalker gives me nostalgia.



Well I can't compare the Russian version to the English version but I do like the voice acting so far. Generic human enemies start to repeat themselves and some of the VO sounds like it was ripped right from the Korean in Crysis but overall the VO on the important characters is done well enough to not break immersion.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This game is too much fun. After "demoing" the game for 3-4 stations I decided it was well worth my money so I picked it up. Just completed the first section with the night vision goggles.
> 
> Running DX11 High, 4xAA 16xAF with advanced DOF off. Runs well enough to play with a 360 controller but would be too slow for the mouse IMO.



you better turn that advanced dof on!!!! lol...why even have a dx11 card if your not gonna sexy it up


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 1, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> you better turn that advanced dof on!!!! lol...why even have a dx11 card if your not gonna sexy it up



When I use my TV (1360x768) I do turn it on but @ 1920x1080 a single 5850 just doesnt have the raw muscle to keep it playable, especially with 4xAA. If I had 2 5850s and only used my TV I would leave it on. 

DX11 without DOF still uses tessellation.


----------



## Muhad (Apr 2, 2010)

In Metro 2033 does it take a million bullets to kill something?   As in Stalker.   Might only be a 10 hour game.

http://www.gamesradar.com/pc/metro-...031217121699584961/g-20081219161519817058/p-2

http://pc-mmo.nowgamer.com/reviews/pc-mmo/9085/metro-2033?o=1#listing

http://reviews.cnet.com/pc-games/metro-2033-pc/4505-9696_7-32035288-2.html?tag=txt;page


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2010)

Librarians take as much as Chimira in Call of Pripyat.  Pseudogiants take more firepower than anything in Metro 2033.

Metro 2033 is a about a 15 hour game I'd say.  Just depends how often you get stuck on where to go, difficulty, and how quickly you move throughout the maps.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me average frame rate difference with DOF on and OFF?

Want to give this game a go but no point even getting it if I'm not getting at-least 25 fps XD


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> you better turn that advanced dof on!!!! lol...why even have a dx11 card if your not gonna sexy it up



Because it makes machines cry for forgiveness...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2010)

Just found out this game requires Steam activation. I got a boxed copy for the express intent of reselling after I beat it, but nope! Tied to my steam account. I swear, companies are really making it hard to resell these days.


----------



## Muhad (Apr 2, 2010)

Can you re-assign the keyboard key presses??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, I got everything assigned to the number pad.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> This game does rock - the Russian language version is phenomenal, the voice acting, story, how they talk... Definitely will replay in english to see if its the same.  If Call of Pripyat is any better I will definitely pick it up.
> 
> Funny thing is, I was actually born in Ovrutch, which is like 50 miles away from Chernobyl lol.  Stalker gives me nostalgia.





I found the RUS language to be much better than the ENG - but, not surprising considering where 4A is based.  The ENG version is good, though, it's just that (I found) the RUS voice acting is superior.

Same holds true for the STALKER series as well, the RUS versions are better in this regard.


----------



## Muhad (Apr 2, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> This game does rock - the Russian language version is phenomenal, the voice acting, story, how they talk... Definitely will replay in english to see if its the same.  If Call of Pripyat is any better I will definitely pick it up.
> 
> Funny thing is, I was actually born in Ovrutch, which is like 50 miles away from Chernobyl lol.  Stalker gives me nostalgia.



Do you glow at night?


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys Im getting issues with this game. Its not performance issues but weird problems like this, Im pretty close to the end of the game I think and so Im up to the part where your fighting hordes of dark ones o wateva u call them, its the part where you first start the game and it says prologue and you have to protect that tractor looking vehicle, then it gets raped by a flying demon, you start running fighting off those annoying little hairy fukers, its only me and that dude with that shitty electric zappy gun, then we pass a school bus or wateva but he just stays there and doesnt move at all, thats the problem Im having, he just stays there and doesnt move and the game doesnt trigger him to move so I move on forward and kep on getting killed because this game is fukin not coded properly, fuk you nvidia & 4A games, this shit is crysis all over again.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2010)

Corrupt save file. You'll have to start from an earlier point. Yeah, you tell 4A games lol.


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> Corrupt save file. You'll have to start from an earlier point. Yeah, you tell 4A games lol.



Thanx, that worked, just finished the game which Im happy about, ok maybe i over reacted lol anyways now I can finally concentrate on console games that I need to play catch up with


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Thanx, that worked, just finished the game which Im happy about, ok maybe i over reacted lol anyways now I can finally concentrate on console games that I need to play catch up with



I know man, the same exact thing happened to me and I played this game pretty much straight through.. needless to say I was cussing out my monitor pretty bad! Glad it worked.


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I know man, the same exact thing happened to me and I played this game pretty much straight through.. needless to say I was cussing out my monitor pretty bad! Glad it worked.



Lol cussing at your monitor, I was kinda doing that when I was fighting those librarians, anyways cheers bro


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol cussing at your monitor, I was kinda doing that when I was fighting those librarians, anyways cheers bro



Ahh there easy you just shove a bomb up their asses while they are sleeping..  J/K

Try running away and turning around and blasting them and repeat haha.


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Ahh there easy you just shove a bomb up their asses while they are sleeping..  J/K
> 
> Try running away and turning around and blasting them and repeat haha.



LMAO hahaha yeah that works cheers


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 18, 2010)

My GF bought me Metro 2033 (and Fallout 3 GoTY Edition) for my 25th last Friday. I haven't started Metro yet is it worth holding out until I get a capable DX11 card?


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My GF bought me Metro 2033 (and Fallout 3 GoTY Edition) for my 25th last Friday. I haven't started Metro yet is it worth holding out until I get a capable DX11 card?



Hmmm depends bro, do you want to play it full detail, is that a must for you,if so your gonna need some horsepower, my 2 HD5870's just manage to play it full detail, no AA though, that shit is broken badly in this game, you can get a HD5850 and above and still play it at decent fps but I had to lower the settings when I had one HD5870, playing in DX10 offers a big performance boost, DX11 iz very demanding in this title.

I hope this helps


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 18, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My GF bought me Metro 2033 (and Fallout 3 GoTY Edition) for my 25th last Friday. I haven't started Metro yet is it worth holding out until I get a capable DX11 card?


Youl' basically get 2 additional rendering options.. dof and tesellation.

The dx11 advanced DoF is a joke.. almost the same Dof effect from its dx10 render path, except it will eat up at least 10 fps., and the tesselation is no Heaven Benchmark (you need to get up close, about 1 foot away from a character to notice it.. just makes things rounder and no stuff sticking out or anything) but eats another 10 fps.

Imo, holding out on a dx11 card just for this is not worth the wait. From the looks of it, Metro is no pure dx11 title.. just 'parts' of it much like the Lost Planet demo and its adaptation of dx10. 

Just play it and enjoy


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hmmm depends bro, do you want to play it full detail, is that a must for you,if so your gonna need some horsepower...



I do like to play games (no pun intended with this) the way they are meant to be played. For example, I held out on playing FEAR until I had rig powerful enough to enable Soft Shadows and the alike. I've got Fallout 3 and all the expansions to play through before I start Metro 2033 but I doubt I can hold out until the 6k series.



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Just play it and enjoy



I most probably will tbh. My next purchase is more essential than a new GFX card (which is new sound card) so I'll most likely just end up playing and then having to reply it again when I've got a better rig and patches have been released.


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I do like to play games (no pun intended with this) the way they are meant to be played. For example, I held out on playing FEAR until I had rig powerful enough to enable Soft Shadows and the alike. I've got Fallout 3 and all the expansions to play through before I start Metro 2033 but I doubt I can hold out until the 6k series.
> 
> 
> 
> I most probably will tbh. My next purchase is more essential than a new GFX card (which is new sound card) so I'll most likely just end up playing and then having to reply it again when I've got a better rig and patches have been released.



Well if I was in your position, I would buy a HD5850 and overclock the crap outta of it, and if you manage to give it a good overclock, it could match 2 HD4870's


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Well if I was in your position, I would buy a HD5850 and overclock the crap outta of it, and if you manage to give it a good overclock, it could match 2 HD4870's



Unfortunately I'm not in a position to buy a new GFX card, unless I'm lucky enough to bag a 'cheap' 5850. I've seen a few on eBay going for just a little over the retail price of a 5770 but I don't think I'll bother, even though DX11 is already making more waves than DX10 ever did I think I'll hold out.

I definitely do not want two graphics cards, not a Crossfire/SLi fan tbh.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2010)

Just play it ...  You can allways play it again next year with more candy .


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Can anyone tell me average frame rate difference with DOF on and OFF?
> 
> Want to give this game a go but no point even getting it if I'm not getting at-least 25 fps XD



Ok bro, I just done a quick test for you.

This was in the library level which is quiet demanding and thought it would be a good ideal test for FPS.

Settings were at MAX except AA and Physics, physics is obviously for Nvidia cards, it lags too much with that on and I dont notice any different so I leave it off, and AA in this game is broken, so I definitely leave it off, but apart from everything else, its on full detail including AF 16x playing at 1920x1080. Dont forget I am running Dual HD5870's in crossfire.

With DOF on - I average around from 19fps - 49fps depending on the area, mainly the extreme lighting area's it bogs down the system.

With DOF off - It added a good performance boost for me and felt much more playable, I averaged around 31fps - 64fps which is much better.

I hope this helps bro and if you want me to just run 1 HD5870 in the game, I will do that too


----------



## kid41212003 (May 20, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I found the RUS language to be much better than the ENG - but, not surprising considering where 4A is based.  The ENG version is good, though, it's just that (I found) the RUS voice acting is superior.
> 
> Same holds true for the STALKER series as well, the RUS versions are better in this regard.



You know Russian?


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ok bro, I just done a quick test for you.
> 
> This was in the library level which is quiet demanding and thought it would be a good ideal test for FPS.
> 
> ...



please dont confuse Physics and PhysX


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> please dont confuse Physics and PhysX



I didnt know that


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 8, 2010)

That bottom level in d6 with those green blob is frustrating.. makes me want to chuck the dvd out of the window


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

Use the machine gun and money bullets. Works pretty well.


----------

